

50x more accurate geolocation using contact page info - joahua
http://www.usenix.org/events/nsdi11/tech/full_papers/Wang_Yong.pdf

======
hammock
Google was able to solve the IP geolocation problem better than anyone else
ever will - by scraping IPs and MAC addresses from wireless networks with its
Street View cars (and linking them to a latlong)

~~~
Terretta
> _better than anyone else ever will_

Have a look at Skyhook, cited by developers as an upgrade to Google's location
service built into Android, and as the location service in original iPhones:

<http://www.skyhookwireless.com/>

In general, it's considered superior to Google's service. Citation:

 _In comparing the two systems, Fruzzetti notes that Google’s technology can
be off by as much .2 miles, whereas Skyhook’s technology has attracted
manufacturers and developers like Motorola, Gowalla and Peekboo with “accuracy
within 10 to 20 meters.”_

[http://bostinnovation.com/2010/09/28/skyhook-v-google-
iath-4...](http://bostinnovation.com/2010/09/28/skyhook-v-google-
iath-4-things-you-should-know-about-skyhooks-lawyers/)

~~~
hammock
I was referring more to Google's own private stash of data on PCs and the
like, but that is cool too.

